# Rescue Resources: Corporate Brand Support for 501(c)(3) orgs!



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For those involved in rescue, I think it might be helpful to gather a list of corporate brands that offer donations, deeply discounted product, or adoption packet goodies to rescues (with proof of 501(c)(3) status). (To be clear, these are not resources for consumers or private/solo rescuers -- they accessible only by legitimate rescues that can provide their 501(c)(3) document.)

Here are a couple of my favorites:

*Kong Cares -- *provides seconds of Kong toys for shelters and foster homes at deeply discounted prices (min. $50 order), and the toys are so inexpensive that it makes it completely feasible to make sure every foster dog has a stuffable kong so that they can learn to relax during their crate time:
https://www.kongcompany.com/pet-partner-programs/order-kong-cares/

*Fromm Brand Ambassadors* -- provides rescues with "Welcome Kits" for adoption packets (the kits contain a $5 off coupon inside for adopters to use). Fromm does this through their "brand ambassador program." Rescues that feed Fromm also qualify for a buy 8-get 1 free program. If a rescue even buys it occasionally for sick/senior/special needs dogs, it's totally worth getting into that program because we all know how easy it is to blow through 8 bags of food. Email them through this link (click "Rescues or Kennels"):
https://frommfamily.com/contact/e-mail/

*Datamars/Petlink Microchips*--their shelter/rescue program costs under $10/microchip (in boxes of 25), with lifetime activation (meaning the adopter never gets charged to update the info online and won't be sold "subscription plans" by the chip company). Best of all, rescues get a "Guardianship" feature for life, and adopters can't take it off the chip -- even after it's registered to the adopter, the rescue still sees all the info on the chip on the organization's spreadsheet, and if it gets changed, you get notified. Best of all, if one of the rescue's adopted dogs ever shows up in any shelter ever, the rescue get notified by Petlink along with the adopter. It's an added safety net.

What other nationwide programs do you know about that you can share? Let's try to compile a list here to share resources. I'm not talking about fundraising resources -- but goods and services rescues need, offered free or at a steep discount.


----------

